# what kind of p is this



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

what type of p is this, more pics to come


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

oops that wasnt a p picture, but here is one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A clearer pic should help...still it seems Spilopleura CF (complex form) to me :nod: ...!


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

heres another pic


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

and yet another


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a spilo :nod:


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

SPILO


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

spilo CF?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

S. Sanchezi (?)


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I think it's a spilo cf also but until this thread gets moved to Frank's forum we won't know for sure.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes, it is a Spilo CF.







I have 2 just like them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Spilo CF aka S. altispinis.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just for your information; _altispinis_ means: big spines, for its rather large spines that running along the belly.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

He looks like the one I have . And they say is s cf spilo


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY SERANDIN, YOU CAN EDIT YOUR POSTS AFTER THEY HAVE BEEN POSTED. JUST SO YOU KNOW


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

spilo


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

piranha98 said:


> spilo
> [snapback]1073533[/snapback]​


It's bad enough resurrecting an old ass thread...but to do it with an incorrect ID to boot...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't bump up old threads, please...


----------

